# SC Trucks



## burlap1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

What brands of SC trucks are avalible? Also I see this is the newest hotest fad right now. How long will it stick around? I am getting into rc again and wondered if it would stick around or fade fast? All thought welcome
Thanks


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats a good question im not sure its really a "fad"or not but im actually looking into one myself,im still old school running an old blackfoot on weekends and giving my old king cab a beating:thumbsup:although they do look like a cool truck.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

I dont think its a fad.its fun as hell.


----------



## burlap1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

I see a lot of people talking about it and about the trucks I just want to make an investment I can use for awhile and not just a fad. Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## kane0021 (Jan 27, 2010)

J Blaze said:


> I dont think its a fad.its fun as hell.


+1 definitely not a fad. One of our local tracks gets 20-30 SC trucks on a wed 

night! :thumbsup:

Ofna, Hyper, Associated, Losi, HPI and Traxxas all have SC trucks.

This class has brought a lot of old racers back to r/c, including myself.


----------



## Hurryin Hoosier (Jan 10, 2010)

I hope its not a fad. I don't believe it is. Our indoor carpet, off road track (Indy Slots), has been getting great turnouts on Wednesdays and twice on Saturdays (1:00 pm and 7:00pm). We run a stock Slash class and a short course class (any make, brushless motors, and other mods allowed), among other classes. We probably average about 30-40 Slashes and 10 -20 short course trucks a race and it appears both classes are still growing. They can't keep the trucks on the shelf. Both classes are extremely fun and relatively cheap, so new racers can and do replace anyone who decides to get out. You can buy a Slash and be competative out of the box, which will help keep the class going. I've been running my stock Slash with the Short Course modified trucks and have made the "A" Main or finished one spot out of the "A". Also, they do not break much. Your not left sitting on the sidelines waiting for payday, to fix your truck. Our biggest limitation is we are running out of pit space. I believe we had 86 entries one day last week for all the classes combined.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

Kyosho also has a new SC truck available! I pretty much lost all interest in other classes once I got my first SC! It's an awesome class where anyone can be competitive. It's definitely not a fad, but in my opinion more of change in the whole rc industry. A GOOD change. It's a class that has it all! 4wd buggy was the biggest, baddest class around here, but it suddenly died as soon as the SC's and 4x4 SC's came along. Get one, they are an absolute blast!


----------



## flamedxxx (Aug 31, 2009)

SC is here to stay...I'm not even bothering with my nitro truck hardly anymore...sc is waaaayyyy too much fun. The damn things do not break! Slap a battery in and give er hell!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## burlap1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

Well you guys have convinced me and now I am a new slash4x4 owner.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

YEAH! I have 2 2wd Slash's and a 4x4 Platinum Slash. They are a ridiculous amount of fun! Nice purchase, you WILL NOT be disappointed!


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

TamiyaKing said:


> Thats a good question im not sure its really a "fad"or not but im actually looking into one myself,im still old school running an old blackfoot on weekends and giving my old king cab a beating:thumbsup:although they do look like a cool truck.


Get it and race it with us at Dirt Runners. You will have to wrench the smile off your face.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Im there as soon as i get a car (real one) to get me back and forth as of right now im driving my 76 olds to work every day and that car should NOT be out in this weather.


----------

